# Maryland?



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Marylanders?


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

What part of Maryland, I am closer to DC.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

SilentOutcast said:


> What part of Maryland, I am closer to DC.


I am about 40 miles from D.C.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm not far away depending on whereabout in MD


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Southern, south of DC here.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

i live just across the bay bridge, east bound


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I live in SoMD.


----------



## Matthewop (Feb 22, 2011)

i am far away from you all....


----------



## jerm (Oct 22, 2010)

columbia in da house!


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

South MD.


----------



## binsky (Jan 26, 2011)

Few minutes outside of DC.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nope. But not so far away in Northern VA.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

In the middle


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

MD here!


----------



## CleverKrolik (Mar 25, 2011)

North West D.C. 
Don't ya hate the traffic around here!!!


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

CleverKrolik said:


> North West D.C.
> Don't ya hate the traffic around here!!!


Yes, I just started working in Bethesda and only use the bus and metro. It saves me the headache and has green benefits too.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

We should do a meetup like the NYC peeps do!


----------



## Ashley5192 (Nov 16, 2008)

Southern MD. Not too far from DC. We should meet up.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

nova here!


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

I live less than an hour's drive from DC. I'm _totally_ up for a meet up! Anyone have any ideas of a location?


----------



## Jillianzarnowiec (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm from somd and just feel so alone here with no one


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

I am in DC but do all my shopping/work in Maryland. I would like to meet some of you!

How about Wheaton Mall as a meeting place? Parking is usually good and it's Metro-accessible. It gets busy, but there is a quiet corner of the mall where we could possibly have a meeting.


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Seems like everyone is in South MD .
I'm more in the middle~


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

jmoop said:


> I am in DC but do all my shopping/work in Maryland. I would like to meet some of you!
> 
> How about Wheaton Mall as a meeting place? Parking is usually good and it's Metro-accessible. It gets busy, but there is a quiet corner of the mall where we could possibly have a meeting.


Wheaton mall sounds good to me, jmoop. Would anyone else be interested in meeting up there?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Nuthatch said:


> Wheaton mall sounds good to me, jmoop. Would anyone else be interested in meeting up there?


So, was there a meet-up?


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

Saving Face said:


> So, was there a meet-up?


Nope, as no one responded. Guess people either couldn't make it to that location or weren't interested.

I'm still up for it though, even if it's just with one or two others.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm still waiting for others to be interested. I would be happy to meet with people at Wheaton, or wherever, really, but we'd have to set a definite date and get some RSVPs for it.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd possibly be up for it. In southern PA here, 6 miles from the MD line.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm interested still.


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

I would be interested in a meet-up! I'm 10 minutes from DC.


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

Saving Face and I set a tentative meetup for Sat, 6/25 at Wheaton Mall. We're hoping others can come. I've never been there, but I guess we could pick out a coffee shop or something: http://www.westfield.com/wheaton/map/

Any suggestions, jmoop? Assuming you've been there, of course.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

I work in a shop at Wheaton, so I'm there all the time. I will ask for that day off so I can host the meeting.

We could meet at the Ruby Tuesdays; I don't think they will be that busy but you never know.

Roll call! Who wants to come to the meeting on the 25th??


----------



## Aquabreeze (Jun 18, 2011)

I think I can make this, I live literally about 15 minutes from Wheaton Mall. I have a horseback riding lesson from 10 to 11 am, so sometime in the afternoon would be better.


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

jmoop said:


> I work in a shop at Wheaton, so I'm there all the time. I will ask for that day off so I can host the meeting.
> 
> We could meet at the Ruby Tuesdays; I don't think they will be that busy but you never know.
> 
> Roll call! Who wants to come to the meeting on the 25th??


I'm certainly in.

Ruby Tuesdays sounds good. Though how about Panera? Saving Face and I arranged to meet up there at 2pm on 6/25. We can always switch it though if you prefer RT (if Saving Face doesn't mind), as I'm okay with either place.


----------



## johnstamos (Sep 9, 2010)

hey marylanders. I'm moving to Frederick towards the end of the year so i'm definitly looking forward to possibly meeting some of yous.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

Panera is not open yet, unless we are talking about the one in DT Silver Spring.

Turns out I do have to work that Saturday, but I get off at 2 (hopefully). Nuthatch and Saving Face I will PM you my cell number.


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

jmoop said:


> Panera is not open yet, unless we are talking about the one in DT Silver Spring.
> 
> Turns out I do have to work that Saturday, but I get off at 2 (hopefully). Nuthatch and Saving Face I will PM you my cell number.


Then Ruby Tuesdays at 2pm it is. Looking forward to it!

So as to be clear, if anyone else is looking to join us: We're meeting up on 6/25 (this Saturday) at Wheaton mall's Ruby Tuesdays at 2pm.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

Today was nice!  Hopefully we can have another meetup soon!


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

So did you guys meetup? 

Of course, i don't sign in for 2 months or so....and everyone is making plans. Story of my life. :no

I wanna go to the next one.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

InMyDreams55: Yes, there was a small meetup last Saturday. I, Nuthatch, Saving Face and his friend came to it. I hope you can come to the next one!

Everyone, how about a meeting in July? Any suggestions for another meeting spot?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

jmoop said:


> InMyDreams55: Yes, there was a small meetup last Saturday. I, Nuthatch, Saving Face and his friend came to it. I hope you can come to the next one!
> 
> Everyone, how about a meeting in July? Any suggestions for another meeting spot?


About a month ago when Nuthatch and I were initially discussing a meetup, I suggested the National Zoo in D.C. which we both thought would be a good idea.

Let me know.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

BTW the Panera is opening this Sunday, so if anybody would like to do a reprieve in Wheaton we could have a meeting there.

I am totally free next week so I'm up for a meeting... the Zoo sounds good, I just hope it isn't too hot out!


----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmm...I'm a Marylander but live in VA outside of DC.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

jmoop said:


> BTW the Panera is opening this Sunday, so if anybody would like to do a reprieve in Wheaton we could have a meeting there.
> 
> I am totally free next week so I'm up for a meeting... the Zoo sounds good, I just hope it isn't too hot out!


Sorry...didn't see this until now. If you're still interested, just post a date or PM me. It should be fun


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I live like 40 minutes from DC and about 20 from Baltimore. Unfortunately, I don't drive (no license >.<) so I doubt I could go to any of the meetups. I definitely wish I could.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

That sounds fine, not a good DC driver though D:

I just hate driving in cities..


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

^I don't drive into the city either, I always rely on metro.


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

jmoop said:


> BTW the Panera is opening this Sunday, so if anybody would like to do a reprieve in Wheaton we could have a meeting there.
> 
> I am totally free next week so I'm up for a meeting... the Zoo sounds good, I just hope it isn't too hot out!


I'm up for another meetup as well. Enjoyed the last one at Wheaton mall and would be fine with that location again.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Damn, a lot of folks from the DC metro area, I didn't realize.

I'm down if you want more company. :b


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone live near the Columbia/Elkridge/Ellicott City area? Haha.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Nuthatch said:


> I'm up for another meetup as well. Enjoyed the last one at Wheaton mall and would be fine with that location again.


You guys met up at Wheaton Mall already? When did you guys go and who went?


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Tu Cielo said:


> Anyone live near the Columbia/Elkridge/Ellicott City area? Haha.


I'm about 30 minutes away from Columbia, my sister lives there. I'd be cool with a meetup at the mall. Or I'd be cool with Wheaton too.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

So, I doubt this will work, because my LA meetup attempts generally haven't, but I'm visiting DC for the week (going back to Los Angeles Saturday morning), and I thought I'd try. Would anyone be interested in meeting up at the National Zoo in the next few days?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

carambola said:


> So, I doubt this will work, because my LA meetup attempts generally haven't, but I'm visiting DC for the week (going back to Los Angeles Saturday morning), and I thought I'd try. Would anyone be interested in meeting up at the National Zoo in the next few days?


I think it's supposed to be really rainy in DC this weekend due to the effects of the hurricane coming up shore.


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

iamwhatiam said:


> nova here!


Here, too!!!


----------



## medicinmels (Jul 11, 2011)

I am about 15 minutes away from DC!


----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in northern central MD, bout a 30 min or so drive from DC!


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Is anyone here on meetup.com I found these two groups

http://www.meetup.com/DC-Social-Anxiety-Support-Group/

http://www.meetup.com/Novashy/

One of us could scheduled a meetup on one of them.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Waldorf here. Last time I tried to go to VA the GPS wasn't up-to-date (it never can be with all the BS/construction going on on the Beltway) and I ended up in SE DC literally thisclose to passing out while on the phone sobbing to my mom. Everything went blurry for a few seconds. I couldn't drive home, my mom (who was in OC, MD at the time with my dad) had to call her friend and my uncle to come and get me/drive my car home.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> Is anyone here on meetup.com I found these two groups
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/DC-Social-Anxiety-Support-Group/
> 
> ...


I myself prefer small informal groups.

CourtneyB--I went to La Plata HS, close to Waldorf.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Saving Face said:


> I myself prefer small informal groups.
> 
> CourtneyB--I went to La Plata HS, close to Waldorf.


from what I can tell only about 5 or 6 people at the most actually show up to the meetups, it also doesn't seem very formal


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> from what I can tell only about 5 or 6 people at the most actually show up to the meetups, it also doesn't seem very formal


I went to the one at MLK Library in DC a couple of years ago and there were probably 10 people, varying ages, and discussed SA issues and experiences. It wasn't really my "thing." I prefer not to talk about my SA, rather engage in some sort of activities with other people who understand SA, but I don't want to go around a table and just focus on SA related topics. But that was just my experience attending one session.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Saving Face said:


> I went to the one at MLK Library in DC a couple of years ago and there were probably 10 people, varying ages, and discussed SA issues and experiences. It wasn't really my "thing." I prefer not to talk about my SA, rather engage in some sort of activities with other people who understand SA, but I don't want to go around a table and just focus on SA related topics. But that was just my experience attending one session.


I haven't gone to any of the meetups but it doesn't look like that's what it is. People are going bowling and playing laser tag.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> I haven't gone to any of the meetups but it doesn't look like that's what it is. People are going bowling and playing laser tag.


Oh then those sound different (better) than the one I went to.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Saving Face said:


> I myself prefer small informal groups.
> 
> CourtneyB--I went to La Plata HS, close to Waldorf.


I can do La Plata (or Waldorf haha)! DC is just too scary for me to travel to all by myself :/


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> I can do La Plata (or Waldorf haha)! DC is just too scary for me to travel to all by myself :/


I hate driving in dc, it's so easy to get lost, plus there's never anywhere to park so you end up having to pay for parking.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> I hate driving in dc, it's so easy to get lost, plus there's never anywhere to park so you end up having to pay for parking.


some of the many reason I don't go there by myself.

I'm up for a Waldorf or La Plata meet up if anyone is interested!


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

I just moved to Waldorf, so I'd be interested in a meetup around here as well!

Not looking forward to driving in D.C. from what I'm hearing from you guys :no.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

General Shy Guy said:


> I just moved to Waldorf, so I'd be interested in a meetup around here as well!
> 
> Not looking forward to driving in D.C. from what I'm hearing from you guys :no.


Sure. We just need a solid meet up place and time and attendance list. Working during the week, I think weekends are best for me. I'm going to OC, MD for the weekend a few more times but after that I'll be home until next summer.

No one who has lived around here likes driving/going to DC. It's just an expensive madhouse with almost no parking.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

^Weekends work for me as well. As far as location, I barely know the area so I wouldn't be the best person for suggestions .


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

General Shy Guy said:


> ^Weekends work for me as well. As far as location, I barely know the area so I wouldn't be the best person for suggestions .


I'm open to suggestions. Maybe I should start a new thread specifically to a meet up around here so we know who, what, when, where etc.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

CourtneyB said:


> I'm open to suggestions. Maybe I should start a new thread specifically to a meet up around here so we know who, what, when, where etc.


That's a good idea. We just need to figure out what everyone would be interested in doing in Waldorf. There are plenty of eating places, not that many recreational areas (i.e. parks etc) though, that I am aware of.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Saving Face said:


> That's a good idea. We just need to figure out what everyone would be interested in doing in Waldorf. There are plenty of eating places, not that many recreational areas (i.e. parks etc) though, that I am aware of.


Created a specific thread earlier 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/waldorf-la-plata-md-meet-up-142984/
You're right about Waldorf, there really are no places to just go, sit and hang out and talk. That's always bugged me about it - no hangout spots or places to meet people. It's all businesses and restaurants and the like.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I setup a meetup on the meetup.com DC/NOVA/MD social anxiety group for friday the 23 at 7 at busboys and poets in hyattsville. So far 4 people are set to attend, if anybodies interested let me know.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

Goodness, this thread has fallen to the second page!

I want to meet with you all again. But life is busy for me these days...


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

The only places I can easily get to are in Columbia unfortunately. I hate not having a license or a car =[


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

bumping this for my maryland peeps! (really out of boredom haha)


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

I am in MD and hate going into DC even though I work there.


----------

